# Filling German National VISA



## tarun3kumar

I am going to file my visa application soon and was referring to forms available at -

German Missions in India - German national visa

The form seems to have text fields etc to fill but I am not quite sure whether I should fill it online and then take print out OR
I should first take print out and then "hand fill" it.

In case of hand fill what color ink should I use?

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## tarun3kumar

Any suggestion on this?


----------



## James3214

Looks like you fill it in online and then print it off.


----------



## tarun3kumar

thanks for response. How about the signature? Is there any specific rule that I should use Blue/Black ink pen?


----------



## James3214

I don't think it matters as long as it is legible, but best to use black.


----------



## tarun3kumar

thank you again


----------

